# Look, its my Ferrari...



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Enzo!!

Today was a beautiful day out so I decided to snap some pictures of Enzo. I think he likes his picture getting taken now. He just sits there for the camera

BTW, he turned 8 months today!!

Enjoy!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

the best kind of ferrari  Enzo is looking great


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Those are some great shots ! Enzo is just handsome end of story !


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I LOVE ENZO!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

he's getting big, so handsome!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> the best kind of ferrari  Enzo is looking great


Thank You!!



DueceAddicTed said:


> Those are some great shots ! Enzo is just handsome end of story !


Thanks



meganc66 said:


> I LOVE ENZO!


I love him too!! LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Looking excellent!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice pup.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

HA at least the gas doesnt go up in that ferrari lmao!

Hes beautiful, has some stunning eyes!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> he's getting big, so handsome!


Thanks, when I took him to the vet for a check up today he was 47lbs



american_pit13 said:


> Looking excellent!


Thank you!



Chinadog said:


> HA at least the gas doesnt go up in that ferrari lmao!
> 
> Hes beautiful, has some stunning eyes!


Hahaha. Gas might not go up lol, but his food did since I just switched from Iams (yea I know its shitty) to Taste of the wild



buzhunter said:


> Very nice pup.


Thanks, I'm not going to be able to call him a pup for much longer


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome!

They will always be pups in our eyes!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Enzo is looking great....nice and lean


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

that's a beauty I love his expression, very gorgeous color =) he looks like he is hyper devil!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

You could put a 500K on a Ferrari, but the look on Enzo's face is PRICELESS bro. He looks great.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

:clap: :clap: :clap: ....nuff said


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow he's looking fabulous! He kinda reminds me of Elvis's Poison Ivy but with a boy pee pee and ears lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Awesome!
> 
> They will always be pups in our eyes!


Very true. I think he will grow out of his puppy stage physically, but not mentally


Czar said:


> Enzo is looking great....nice and lean


Thanks man, I cant wait til he is a year old so I can actually WORK him. Right now everything is pretty minimal. I think TOTW is also helping his build


davidfitness83 said:


> that's a beauty I love his expression, very gorgeous color =) he looks like he is hyper devil!


Haha thanks, he def is a hyper devil. This lil guy is a mad man. From the time he is up til bed time he is not stop, but I love it. He keeps my butt in shape


StaffyDaddy said:


> You could put a 500K on a Ferrari, but the look on Enzo's face is PRICELESS bro. He looks great.


Thanks man, I would take him over a Ferrari any day.


vdubbinya said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: ....nuff said


Thank you sir!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Wow he's looking fabulous! He kinda reminds me of Elvis's Poison Ivy but with a boy pee pee and ears lol


Lmao! When I 1st saw Ivy I was like Enzo you have a twin!!!! She is a very beautiful dog


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awww he's sooo cute!!! Whats he weigh??


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Awww he's sooo cute!!! Whats he weigh??


47lbs as of yesterday


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Enzo's my new favy! He looks great!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Enzo's my new favy! He looks great!


Hahaha thanks, too bad I cant bring him when I go to Vegas


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha thanks, too bad I cant bring him when I go to Vegas


what a shame. he doesn't get to see vegas.. you better bring him home something special!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> what a shame. he doesn't get to see vegas.. you better bring him home something special!


Hahaha, Im gonna steal Riley!!! Oh NOES!!!


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

Very Nice! It is weird but he looks a little like you.  lol
Mrs95cobrasvt


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang he got big fast. He's looking way good


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha, Im gonna steal Riley!!! Oh NOES!!!


=O *GASP!* You can't steal my nerdy child!









She's MINE!!!!!!! >.<

LOL!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

95cobrasvt said:


> Very Nice! It is weird but he looks a little like you.  lol
> Mrs95cobrasvt


We get that alot! j/k


kg420 said:


> Dang he got big fast. He's looking way good


Thanks!!


RileyRoo said:


> =O *GASP!* You can't steal my nerdy child!
> 
> She's MINE!!!!!!! >.<
> 
> LOL!


Ok ok ok, you can keep her :/


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

lol, yay! I get to keep my sealpuppy!



hey CraziNate, what do you do with Enzo condition wise?
whatever you are dong keep it up because he really does look fantastic.
I stopped working with Riley for almost 2 months and she is looking flabtastic. Gotta get er back out and walking more.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> lol, yay! I get to keep my sealpuppy!
> 
> hey CraziNate, what do you do with Enzo condition wise?
> whatever you are dong keep it up because he really does look fantastic.
> I stopped working with Riley for almost 2 months and she is looking flabtastic. Gotta get er back out and walking more.


Thanks I think alot has to do with his genes, I honestly dont do too much with him. He really doesnt eat that much. He barely eats 2 cups a day. I take him on hand walks daily. Dont do any jogging/running yet until he is about a year. I play fetch and flirtpole with him daily and thats pretty much it. When I 1st saw his at 4 weeks he was also lean at that time. He has really never had any fat on him and if he does its real minimal.

I guess he takes after my genes:hammer:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

See, i stopped doing all that because of issues that happened so she is just laying around. riley is built small. 42 to 43 pounds lately. i think she could use more playtime. haha! they do say dogs look and act like their owners.. if thats the case i must be a friendly and quiet with a bit of re reness. lmao!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> See, i stopped doing all that because of issues that happened so she is just laying around. riley is built small. 42 to 43 pounds lately. i think she could use more playtime. haha! they do say dogs look and act like their owners.. if thats the case i must be a friendly and quiet with a bit of re reness. lmao!


Hahaha everyone says Enzo acts just like me and has ADHD like me(I really dont have ADHD but thats what everyone says about me).


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Hahaha everyone says Enzo acts just like me and has ADHD like me(I really dont have ADHD but thats what everyone says about me).


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Not funny!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

nice boy..............


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

SEO said:


> nice boy..............


Thank you!!!


----------

